# Ruderalis Indica 8 days into flower



## cjf2612 (Sep 14, 2008)

This is my Ruderalis Indica 8 days into flower.  I did germinate 4 but 3 turned male on me:cry: .Yesterday I took 4 clones of the female so its not all bad.


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 14, 2008)

is it an auto flowering strain?


----------



## cjf2612 (Sep 14, 2008)

no


----------



## jibba069 (Sep 14, 2008)

I thought the ruderalis was the auto-flower strain. Thats what the third type was. indica,sativa and ruderalis was the one that usually gave you a headache unless crossed with another gene type.


----------



## cjf2612 (Sep 14, 2008)

Matbe im wrong,I veged it for 3 wks and then put it into flower in the normal way.  Pre flowers appeared normally.  Im worried now im gonna get some shitty bud.The seads came from SensiSeads and it didnt say anything on their website about being an auto flower?
Can anyone help


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2008)

"Ruderallis" IS an autoflowering/hemp type strain. I believe a 'loose' translation of russian ruderalis, is "by the side of the road"..


----------



## cjf2612 (Sep 14, 2008)

Is it worth continuing with this plant,what can I expect to get out of it?


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2008)

cjf2612 said:
			
		

> Is it worth continuing with this plant,what can I expect to get out of it?


..Oh absolutely!!!.. I'm not certain of Sensi's rudee strains, but I do know Sensi's reputation is pretty sound. I would 'doubt' that they are selliing "crap" seeds. 
  "I" am NOT an autoflower fan, but many here have recieved great results from the cross's.


----------



## cjf2612 (Sep 14, 2008)

Can an autoflower plant still be preforced to flower then


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2008)

I am probably the last one that should be commenting on "auto's".. but I will anyway!.. 
  I don't believe, that flowering can be manipulated on them. They flower at a certain age, or maturity, and connot be reversed or force the veg time extended.
  "but".. I would also believe that "that" would be at least somewhat dependant on the dominance of the "Ruderallis" in that particular cross and/or pheno.


----------



## jibba069 (Sep 14, 2008)

with auto flower put the lights on for 18 on 6 off or 20/4 It will do what it has to by age of plant not by light cycle. light I believe is more dependant on density in this type of plant..


----------



## jibba069 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have done dieselryders and they were an auto flower. the auto flower jeans are ruderalis.


----------



## cjf2612 (Sep 14, 2008)

Im confused .Having only been veged for 3 weeks it would be too soon to start flowering by itself yet haven changed to 12/12 lighting female pre flowers are definetly there.How can this be if the plant grows at its own pace and flowering cannot be forced.


----------



## Hick (Sep 14, 2008)

Probably the best advice that I can give, is for you to start researching, looking at the grow journal section for any of the "Low Rider" journals.
  LR is ruderallis..


----------



## jibba069 (Sep 14, 2008)

It's not too soon at three weeks for a auto flower to show pre flowers.  14 to 18 days and my diesels showed sex and after that the race was on. with in A week after that it shot up almost nine inches and flowering was on. have a look at richyb's grow of auto flowers. Thhree weeks is on schedule for them to start flowering by themselfs...


----------

